# Bitterness



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

for the past week i have been suffering for a really bitter taste in my mouth,
ive been put on a 6 week course of antibiotics but the tab itself is very bitter and gives me reflux. worse than the reflux is the all day long bitter taste that just sits on my tongue. the anti biotic seems to be working for its intended purpose but it kills my adv. i can barely taste anything on the sweet juices at the moment. ive resorted to having cherry halls in my mouth all day long to dull the bitterness and it also seems to have made the flavour more available in my adv. however not enough. sucks big time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Not good, maybe try some mentholated joose?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Andre said:


> Not good, maybe try some mentholated joose?


im not the biggest menthol fan. but im gna get me some just to try and see if it enhances my vape. maybe add a few drops of concentrate to my vm4 and see how that goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (20/10/14)

I had laryngitis last week. Barely tasted anything. Even menthol was extremely bitter for me while my wife said it was still nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I had laryngitis last week. Barely tasted anything. Even menthol was extremely bitter for me while my wife said it was still nice



being sick sucks.
in my case its the tablets i take that creates the bitter distaste i have, so for the next 6 weeks my vaping experience is gna be the worst ever!
custard type flavours does not work in these conditions
vm4 adv tastes bitter
apple from just b. hint of flavour but bitter too
hell frozen over i taste just fine but its too rich a vape to use all day long.


----------



## Riddle (20/10/14)

I tried everything. All types of flavours were tasteless. Then menthol was bitter. It's really horrible.


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I tried everything. All types of flavours were tasteless. Then menthol was bitter. It's really horrible.



thanks @Riddle. in that case ill just vape what i got. pointless looking and spending on things that will all taste bitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (20/10/14)

I considered doing a flavourless mix for myself because it feels like you just wasting your good flavours. Maybe consider that as an option

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I considered doing a flavourless mix for myself because it feels like you just wasting your good flavours. Maybe consider that as an option



good idea. unflavoured 6mg nic. 
will see about this yes thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/10/14)

Awh man @Marzuq this is so crappy to hear, hope you feel better soon and like @Andre suggest, i would def try some menthol juice for a bit and see if it helps, get better soon :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Awh man @Marzuq this is so crappy to hear, hope you feel better soon and like @Andre suggest, i would def try some menthol juice for a bit and see if it helps, get better soon :hug:


@Andre @Metal Liz so i went scratching in my stash of juices and found some berry blaze menthol.
to my dismay the menthol made the joose even more bitter. i didnt see that one coming lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Andre @Metal Liz so i went scratching in my stash of juices and found some berry blaze menthol.
> to my dismay the menthol made the joose even more bitter. i didnt see that one coming lol


I really wonder why. Normally when one is sick menthol and camphor helps. I had the extra strong halls and even that tasted like nothing... The menthol vape was very better though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I really wonder why. Normally when one is sick menthol and camphor helps. I had the extra strong halls and even that tasted like nothing... The menthol vape was very better though.



well i am not actually sick. the anti biotics im taking is to treat a condition i have. all my senses and so on are fine. but the result of using the anti biotic is an all day lingering bitter taste. its the actual tab itself thats causing it.i keep cherry halls on hand all day as i can taste the cherry fine. the rest just has no effect


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> well i am not actually sick. the anti biotics im taking is to treat a condition i have. all my senses and so on are fine. but the result of using the anti biotic is an all day lingering bitter taste. its the actual tab itself thats causing it.i keep cherry halls on hand all day as i can taste the cherry fine. the rest just has no effect


That really sucks. Takes the joy out of vaping.


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> That really sucks. Takes the joy out of vaping.



you have no idea. but im a die hard so i just keep vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

I did the same. But to be honest now that I have my taste back I am still a bit sceptical to try menthol type flavours again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I did the same. But to be honest now that I have my taste back I am still a bit sceptical to try menthol type flavours again.



i feel you. im not a fan of menthol. but a toot here n there is always refreshing just to bring out the flavours in your usual flavours again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i feel you. im not a fan of menthol. but a toot here n there is always refreshing just to bring out the flavours in your usual flavours again


And it gives a very nice kick to certain flavours when you feel like mixing it up a little

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

Riddle said:


> And it gives a very nice kick to certain flavours when you feel like mixing it up a little



yeah i fully agree. keeping some concentrate on hand makes perfect sense

Reactions: Like 2


----------

